# How to vacuum/siphon poop up without having to go fishing for shrimp later?



## Bunny (Oct 13, 2013)

I have some shrimp in my community tank where I have some very poopy fish (plecos). I siphon the sand about once a week but I always have to go fishing for shrimp in my wc bucket before I dump it.
Anyone have any ideas how to avoid the fishing? I do try to avoid sucking any up but it seems inevitable to me. Is fishing just a part of keeping shrimp in a community tank? 

Also, I'm planning to get a pre filter/screen for my filter - catching 30+ shrimp when cleaning the filter out is a very time consuming task. what screen is advised for an aquaclear 70? And does it significantly reduce the filter's flow/effectiveness? 

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Bunny said:


> I have some shrimp in my community tank where I have some very poopy fish (plecos). I siphon the sand about once a week but I always have to go fishing for shrimp in my wc bucket before I dump it.
> Anyone have any ideas how to avoid the fishing? I do try to avoid sucking any up but it seems inevitable to me. Is fishing just a part of keeping shrimp in a community tank?
> 
> Also, I'm planning to get a pre filter/screen for my filter - catching 30+ shrimp when cleaning the filter out is a very time consuming task. what screen is advised for an aquaclear 70? And does it significantly reduce the filter's flow/effectiveness?


Short answer is yes, it's a part of life.

Sponge prefilter. To maintain flow you'll have to rinse it out every few days.


----------

